
Show HN: Family.scss – a set of 20 smart SASS mixins - redox_
http://lukyvj.github.io/family.scss/
======
tobr
Looks like a great utility, but the output css isn't very compact. For
example,

    
    
      ul li:nth-child(1) {
        background: red
      }
    
      ul li:nth-child(2) {
        background: red
      }
    
      ul li:nth-child(3) {
        background: red
      }
    

should just be

    
    
      ul li:nth-child(1),
      ul li:nth-child(2),
      ul li:nth-child(3) {
        background: red
      }
    

Also, it's not very clear how to download the family.scss file, it's buried
deep in an oddly named subfolder in the repo.

~~~
JelteF
What would be even better is this:

    
    
        ul li:nth-child(-n + 3) {
            background: red;
        }
    

See the last example on this page: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/:nth-child](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/:nth-child)

~~~
lukyvj
Wow, thanks for this one, updating now! :o

I assume that this is your github profile ?
[https://github.com/JelteF](https://github.com/JelteF)

~~~
JelteF
Yup

------
pedalpete
I'm not sure who/why somebody would use this library when it is fairly easy to
write these selectors using just CSS (for most use cases anyway).

~~~
lukyvj
Hi,

There is no obligation to use it, if you think it's easy, then good for you :)
You wont need it.

It's just here to make you save some time, to help you taming some wild
targeting selectors. If you can do it, without some helpers, then just don't
use it.

------
atriix
For anyone else searching, the actual file is
[https://github.com/LukyVj/family.scss/blob/master/source/src...](https://github.com/LukyVj/family.scss/blob/master/source/src/family.scss)

------
supernintendo
Hey, great work. I don't have a personal use for this but for designers
building a lot of static sites, it could be nice. I will say that you can
achieve the same effect using classes with less bloat in your compiled CSS.

~~~
lukyvj
Hey! Thanks for the nice words. Sure you could achieve the same effect with
css classes, here I just present an other way to do it.

------
wes-k
Nice library!

Note: there's a small bug in the first example. Css output sets 'color' while
the scss used 'background'.

~~~
lukyvj
Fixed! Thanks

------
angry-hacker
The website is somehow able to hang and crash my Chrome browser on Android.
Just thought I'll let you know.

~~~
lukyvj
Yeah, it can be really heavy for some systems. I'll work on that.

------
Illniyar
Looks nice, but I've never had the need for anything other then first/last and
even/odd myself.

~~~
lukyvj
Thanks,

Of course, you'll use this project ony if you have to deals with some more
complex nth targeting on a regular basis.

------
hobonumber1
Nice work! Great docs.

~~~
lukyvj
Thanks :)

------
restlessdesign
Sass* :)

